# os max .12 cv (911)



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

oh here is the deal.. I came across an os max .12 vc engine for sale. i know that these thing are practically out dated. but the guy is saying that the motor needs to be rebuilt and he said that he is including all of the parts for that.. (why would it need to be rebuilt?) Im shure this couldnt be to hard considering i have taken apart my savage several times..... im still not shure if its a rotarry carb or a pull carb ...but will find out soon..

i know that some of yall say buying used parts is buying used problems.

however im looking into gettin into the 1/10th on-road and if i can pick up a roller then this would be a good start??? MAybe?? what is yalls input. they guy is asking 50$ for it. and i might be able to talk him down. what do yall think?? ( deal -or- Nodeal )


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No deal. A new CV is only $80. And in an on-road car hp matters a lot more than in an offroad car.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

Bbond919 go offroad and i can make you a smokin deal on two losi ad1,and a lot of spare stuff.........


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

todd what do ya got for saleee?? send me some pics if their available [email protected]


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> No deal. A new CV is only $80. And in an on-road car hp matters a lot more than in an offroad car.


ditto.....i second that.  except that the .12 cv can be a screamer if tuned right. the little os .12 cv is one of the most over looked little power plants ever. the os t-1030 pipe and an associated .12 header is a perfect match for the humble little cv. just get yourself a drimel and port out the header intake a bit. you wont be sorry. ...and if heat ever becomes a problem with the cv, king headz makes a great aftermarket head for it. there are cheaper aftermarket head alternatives too. just surf the net a little bit and you can find others.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. Shaddup dirtracer. I've been running the CV for years offroad, but I use the old AE pipe and I run an O'd head. At a big race a buddy blew his TR and we put one of my CV's in it. He was pulling power wheelies down the back straight and asked me to detune it for the next qual, LOL. Now that it's discontinued I'm trying tu put together as many as I can. But onroad I think it still suffers, just not enough bottom to yank out of the corner and not enough top to haul down long straights. Todd, he said on-road roller, not offroad.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

lol thanks guys...... this was the response...

The motor is a 12-cv with a rotary carb. The motor has been ran thru quite a few races and is just worn out. I had a hard time trying to keep it running after it warmed up. I believe the sleeve and piston need to be changed once it warmed up I had no compression. Hope these pictures help. If you have any more questions just write back. Thanks

do yall think i could pick up a roller.....and how hard do you think it would be to fix this thing???/ what do you think total estimated price would be like


----------

